# Very painful two weeks



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Well I finally have enough money to walk into anaconda and walk away the proud owner of a OK Scupper Pro, only thing is, I'm stuck in Esk looking after my Mum's motel till friday, then spending the weekend here and going back to brisbane monday. Monday I'm going to pick up the kayak, but then I'm off to Fraser Island till the next weekend! so unless I can find time on monday to go for a paddle (fair chance of this happening) the it will be 2 weeks till I get to paddle my new baby! Oh it hurts!


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Congrats on the new yak. Yiiiiipppppeeeeee!!!!!

My sympathies regarding you having to go to Fraser Island. You poor blighter, that is just woeful. Oh, the pain of having to wait 2 weeks for a paddle. Your mates on Fraser are going to get sick of you saying, "Look at that water, if I had my yak here I'd . . . ."

Ah well, just try and make the most of it.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Yes Karl thats a sure way to make 14 days seem like 21 days...commiserations mate.
Was with Gunston on the water today and commented to him how slippery it was punching into the wind, they are certainly a great craft and you are on a winner for sure and well worth the wait.
Two other things did you go to Cressbrook for a look? and did you see my hatch note on Gunstons post in Rigged yaks


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQSnb6IAAB1XgAASQOcKKJAAL+/foDAAttCKfpRo2kYgAANqEU9MgmQaGhkPUAGp6p5U9Jm1TYkep6RiaNqCAOBQYpzLo7TIS2V8bB0jXOUGgbWQQiW5/iyfh2kbKPujJQgUBD56pzC49PECo5ywFxIOnmWOEX8HuwMYscqSjElMgLZOIsKmX0AEZhsBDZWL9CdqJ6lJo6BvB7WDxlXPifvFzRd1TMqFrQMhWqIygXuBEiZl5UWlFP4u5IpwoSAJTt9E


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

hehe, seen quite a few of those in the fresh water streams up there, don't think I'd be bothered eating them tho, too small.

Dodge, thanks, I'll have a look now.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQK6fGMAADTfgAAScIegkqAgHKo/7/6gMADm1oiniGqemKep5ENGjTEDTCETTSZGg0AAAAAEqYgg1NNNGgAABkCAP5mC9uyYqhdnQwCvGJ3Uq9r0NFobhQW7em/cnhD80dRiwOnB2j4oVL4lnA5qvvrxpkwuJVWcgdkeCiYTjtATluIqxM96nTjAsvEZGDDvd2tkwkRZ/ajWjZFaBUTQHUPCVpBC1EAlaFLBWImU6vpwwI1OYydBBhPl9FXjQZsqZUlRB3qUbLTCTJIQWojSqCijxSwsZ089hhJlaSaLgnY4JfNWQw0qUMRXEKwO0p1DvmG5BomIHKhVvfio8fdBzmRysrl/PBBlpRQhWXt/F3JFOFCQArp8Yw==


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Congrats on the Scupper YakAtak. I think you're going to enjoy it when you stop jetsetting sround the countryside that is! :wink:


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

redphoenix said:


> YakAtak said:
> 
> 
> > hehe, seen quite a few of those in the fresh water streams up there, don't think I'd be bothered eating them tho, too small.
> ...


Why do you think Andybear didn't join us on the wivenhoe camp weekend? :lol: 
The 'little' lobsters I've seen up there were no more than about 7cms in body length and quite inquisitive. A mate of mine and I were sitting in the icy cold water with a beer one day and one came up and started 'nibbling' on my toe, a bit freaky, but certainly very harmless, unlike the big redclaws they get in the dams out here, wouldn't want one of them to have a nibble on ya toe. :shock:



Salty Dog said:


> Congrats on the Scupper YakAtak. I think you're going to enjoy it when you stop jetsetting sround the countryside that is! :wink:


Haha, it's a bit like that, no idea how I can afford all these bloody holidays, Oh yeah, that's right, other people pay for me!  I'd like to be taking the scupper with me to fraser, but it won't fit in the Centre console. The espri sits nicely down the side of the boat with the bow resting on our camping gear, but the scupper is a full metre longer, not gonna happen.  besides, it needs to be fitted out yet.


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Good on you mate!
I think you'll be very satisfied with your yak 

Chris


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Karl,
I could always pick it up and "look after" it at my place for a couple of weeks if you like? :lol: 
Are you keeping the mighty Epri?


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Gunston said:


> Good on you mate!
> I think you'll be very satisfied with your yak
> Chris


Thanks Chris, I'm sure I will be too. 



shayned said:


> Karl,
> I could always pick it up and "look after" it at my place for a couple of weeks if you like? :lol:
> Are you keeping the mighty Epri?


Shayne, I think it will be safe at the shop till I get back from fraser. Thanks anyway.  
And, yes, I'm keeping the Espri as a second yak so I can take my mates out fishing. It's a great platform for a beginner paddler I think, very stable and yet moves reasonably well through the water. Jill has her hopes up of using it, but I think we might look for something a bit smaller for her down the track, then there's plans to build a parogue.... sheez I'm gonna need a big shed at the new place.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats on the Scupper YakAttack...a Scupper brings home the supper


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

:lol: I'll have to remember that one Poddy


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

It's a bit easier than working with Esprit. :wink:


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Here's hoping I get time to go for a paddle on monday, just me and my new yak and swish paddle, ooooh it's gonna be goooood. 8)


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Picked up my new beast yesterday but unfortunately due to some storm activity on the horison I had to give the paddle a miss.  Also had to cancel a fish with Shayne this morning as the missus had organised for us to do go to a friends place, sorry mate. If I'm lucky I'll get down to the river today for the maiden voyage, no fishing, just a good test paddle, and a proper fish tomorrow, not sure where yet. BIG KEV'S GOT NOTHIN ON ME RIGHT NOW!


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Good luck for tomorrow with the new beast :lol: :lol:

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Congrats Karl


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Just got back from the test paddle, wow, love this new boat, but boy is my bum wet right now, might need some neoprene pants.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

YakAtak said:


> but boy is my bum wet right now,


Karl plenty of surface area so would be a problem mate :lol:

Last outing we plugged the the seat scuppers in Gunston's SPro with pool noodle plugs and he was bone dry after 3-4 hours on the water, simple cure in 5 minutes before we went paddling


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Karl
Mate if you plug the seat scuppers, do the foot ones as well.

Hope to see you on the Coast for a fish 

Regards
Chris


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Cheers guys, yep, I'll be purchasing some noodles very soon. 
And Richo, Jill says she likes em big 
Very happy with stability, tracking is better, much less affected by wind than the espri and just generally easier to get a good speed out of. Manouvreability was surprisingly good I thought, very little difference to the espri in that department. 
I also got the Canoe Sports Simply Magic paddle, which is very different to the old paddle I've been using, may take me some time to get used to that and really start to appreciate it, but at the moment, not overly impressed.
The other purchase I made on the weekend was a Canoe sports PFD2 which will go with me to fraser incase I decide to go outside to chase macs and tuna.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Sounds like your in the middle of a fun time YakAtak enjoy mate and look forward to your first fish pics.

 fishing Russ


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

YakAtak said:


> Just got back from the test paddle, wow, love this new boat, but boy is my bum wet right now, might need some neoprene pants.


You have an unhealthy addiction to rubber my friend, so now it's rubber pants, huh? Makes me wonder just where it's going to end.

Hey, thanks for cancelling for sunday, not only did I miss the paddle it also resulted in a shocking hang over. I decided seeing I wasn't getting up early I'd have one or two during the footy with the good wife and didn't know when to leave well enough alone.  :lol: :lol:


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

shayned said:


> YakAtak said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back from the test paddle, wow, love this new boat, but boy is my bum wet right now, might need some neoprene pants.
> ...


What was your 'bad' wife up to? :lol:

As for the rubber, well, I'm still waiting for you to return my gimp suit! :twisted:


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

The bad wife normally shows up after about the 5th drink,,,,,,,,,,,,thankfully and what was she up to? Not tellin'! :wink:

PS Ha! I knew that wasn't a wet suit.


----------



## headman (Jun 1, 2006)

Karl well done on new family member ,

We will christen it at Cressbrook :wink:


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Cheers Gilbo, I'm sure we can find a tree to swing a bottle of Champus from... nah stuff that, we'll have to drink it instead.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

YakAtak said:


> Cheers Gilbo, I'm sure we can find a tree to swing a bottle of Champus from... nah stuff that, we'll have to drink it instead.


Drink it, and then pee on the boat is more practical :wink:


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

yeah, could take a few swings to get the glass to break on the tupperware. 
I didn't get to fish from the scupper yesterday, too windy, and final preperations from the fraser trip came first. First blood will have to wait till I get back. :twisted:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

any piccies?


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey Davey, I'll be going out for a paddle again tomorrow, will get the missus to take some snaps and post em here.


----------

